# Photos taken in gym Nov 2014



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

This video is a photo montage of photos taken of me in the gym this week 10 days after winning the Mr Physique and Mr Athletic o40s classes at the NIFMA Show which was held in Belfast on the 26th of Oct.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good job mate.


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

You on the gear?


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

boxer939 said:


> thats quite the montage


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Varenagan said:


> You on the gear?


No I am life time Natural and I have competed with the NPA and BNBF many times over the years and I also compete the IDFPA and WDFPF in powerlifting were I recently won my class in the deadlift at the WDFPF Single Lift European Championships in Sept 2014.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Good job mate.


Thanks very much.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

felix said:


> This video is a photo montage of photos taken of me in the gym this week 10 days after winning the Mr Physique and Mr Athletic o40s classes at the NIFMA Show which was held in Belfast on the 26th of Oct.


where abouts was it held? i never heard about it or seen any advertising around

also congrats


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking good buti think your parents put the wrong year on your birth certificate


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> where abouts was it held? i never heard about it or seen any advertising around
> 
> also congrats


Thanks very much. It was held in the La Mon Hotel a few miles outside Belfast.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

monkeez said:


> Looking good buti think your parents put the wrong year on your birth certificate


Thanks very much I have been training for 26 years now in the gym and for a few years before that at home doing bodyweight exercises with a very odd gym session and I love training as much if not more now than I ever have done.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

felix said:


> Thanks very much. It was held in the La Mon Hotel a few miles outside Belfast.


thats out moneyreagh direction isnt it


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> thats out moneyreagh direction isnt it


Yes thats where it is.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Great job Felix!

Also watched your 190kg deadlift at 76kg, great work. 

What's your height and your stage weight?


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats on the recent win bud


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

kristina said:


> Great job Felix!
> 
> Also watched your 190kg deadlift at 76kg, great work.
> 
> What's your height and your stage weight?


Thanks very much Kristina I am 6.1 and I competed at around 73kg this year sometimes I have competed slightly heavier than this and other times slightly lighter when I competed with the BNBF and I had to get u72kg to make the light weight class which was always touch and go.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Congrats on the recent win bud


Thanks very much.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Showing the youngsters how to do it mate ,well done


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

gearchange said:


> Showing the youngsters how to do it mate ,well done


Thanks very much.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I am well confused. I will watch it again after sleep to see if it becomes clearer.


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

felix said:


> No I am life time Natural and I have competed with the NPA and BNBF many times over the years and I also compete the IDFPA and WDFPF in powerlifting were I recently won my class in the deadlift at the WDFPF Single Lift European Championships in Sept 2014.


Still no excuse to bounce on the juice.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Varenagan said:


> Still no excuse to bounce on the juice.


I have been natural all my life I have never even considered ever taking steroids and I will stay natural for the rest of my life too.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good job @felix :thumb:


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Good job @felix :thumb:


Thanks very much Andy I hope you are keeping well.


----------



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

Great delts and abs!


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

LiftNostalgia said:


> Great delts and abs!


Thanks very much.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

felix said:


> Thanks very much Andy I hope you are keeping well.


Yeah I am good thanks @felix :thumbup1:


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I am good thanks @felix :thumbup1:


Glad to hear you are keeping well Andy.


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

What part of Belfast you from felix? I live there too. From the East.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Varenagan said:


> What part of Belfast you from felix? I live there too. From the East.


west siiiide

View attachment 161220


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Varenagan said:


> What part of Belfast you from felix? I live there too. From the East.


I am not from Belfast I am from Ballymena.


----------

